# Source Question



## IronBar4Life1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all
In my quest to find a source I have come across Landmark. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? I have been chatting with Raine. She seems cool, kinda hot. Got a good deal on 100g cyp. She has assured me 97% purity. Free reship, guaranteed arrival.

thanks


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Hey all
> In my quest to find a source I have come across Landmark. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? I have been chatting with Raine. She seems cool, kinda hot. Got a good deal on 100g cyp. She has assured me 97% purity. Free reship, guaranteed arrival.
> 
> thanks



probably find mixed reviews on them. FYI: they all have "GREAT' purity and quality.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 29, 2018)

First rule of underground steroids. 


NEVER BUY GEAR FROM A WEBSIGHT.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Hey all
> In my quest to find a source I have come across Landmark. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? I have been chatting with Raine. She seems cool, kinda hot. Got a good deal on 100g cyp. She has assured me 97% purity. Free reship, guaranteed arrival.
> 
> thanks


This shit trips me out.  

What's the other 3%?  Whale shit?  Engine oil?  That 3% could be huge.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> This shit trips me out.
> 
> What's the other 3%?  Whale shit?  Engine oil?  That 3% could be huge.




97 = random number of internet believe


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

Tren4Life said:


> 97 = random number of internet believe


Let's see.......what's the most believable number that would sound good to someone on the web with little to no experience but still be believable.....hmmmmm  

97%!!!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2018)

Landmark sends me emails 2 times per day, daily.  They use unsecured email, are based in China, and will actually Skype with you.  Huge security risk and desperate for business.  They've been emailing me for 6 years now.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments, Im going to give it a try. Im in the sciences and I know that a tolerance of 3% is better than most pharmacies give, 3-7% being the norm. So I guess I got a couple weeks to find out. 
I know about the buy from website rule - but although landmarkhas a website its not the tru portal just a flashy sign to get your attention. I was interested in their attempt to make sure I wasntleo.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 29, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, Im going to give it a try. Im in the sciences and I know that a tolerance of 3% is better than most pharmacies give, 3-7% being the norm. So I guess I got a couple weeks to find out.
> I know about the buy from website rule - but although landmarkhas a website its not the tru portal just a flashy sign to get your attention. I was interested in their attempt to make sure I wasntleo.



Good luck, I’ve been researching stuff for while now and still haven’t decided on one.


----------



## two_slug (Jun 29, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Hey all
> In my quest to find a source I have come across Landmark. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? I have been chatting with Raine. She seems cool, kinda hot. Got a good deal on 100g cyp. She has assured me 97% purity. Free reship, guaranteed arrival.
> 
> thanks


Anyone notice that it's always a she and she's always kind of hot on these sites. lol


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 29, 2018)

You should looks for private sources, not websites, they usually use private encrypted emails.
sources for raws are extra difficult to find.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> You should looks for private sources, not websites, they usually use private encrypted emails.
> sources for raws are extra difficult to find.



Brewing your own now son?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2018)

twoslug said:


> Anyone notice that it's always a she and she's always kind of hot on these sites. lol



Because they think dumbass juice heads catch a whiff of pussy and we throw money at it lol


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd trust a dark web seller with escrow before I'd trust a www site...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because they think dumbass juice heads catch a whiff of pussy and we throw money at it lol



I mean that's literally what we do


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2018)

97% purity ? cypionate? Lol i don't think so. Because of the weight of the cyp ester you're really only getting 69 % of true free hormone off a 100 mg pin. only suspension will give you a full 100 % free hormone. if that's what she meant then she's full of shit. Or he., whatever


----------



## automatondan (Jun 30, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, Im going to give it a try. Im in the sciences and I know that a tolerance of 3% is better than most pharmacies give, 3-7% being the norm. So I guess I got a couple weeks to find out.
> I know about the buy from website rule - but although landmarkhas a website its not the tru portal just a flashy sign to get your attention. I was interested in their attempt to make sure I wasntleo.



Im gonna go out on a limb here and assume you are a shill. You are promoting the selling points of this company way too much after everything else that everyone else has said.... Nice try... At least you were more clever than most.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because they think dumbass juice heads catch a whiff of pussy and we throw money at it lol



It takes a whiff, and a pic for me to start throwing money at it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because they think dumbass juice heads catch a whiff of pussy and we throw money at it lol


----------



## Maijah (Jun 30, 2018)

Mmmmmkayyy


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 30, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


>



IDK why but I've always had a crush for her...


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> IDK why but I've always had a crush for her...


Funny bishes are sexy bishes. 

(*bishes a TM of Seeker. Used with permission)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 97% purity ? cypionate? Lol i don't think so. Because of the weight of the cyp ester you're really only getting 69 % of true free hormone off a 100 mg pin. only suspension will give you a full 100 % free hormone. if that's what she meant then she's full of shit. Or he., whatever



Its Chinese so there is a good possibility that she is most certainly a he or a heshe or a hershey or yeah you get my drift.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Lol... A great wife does wonders...


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes I think thats all true,  but its what it is.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 1, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Yes I think thats all true,  but its what it is.



Well thanks for at least admitting it. Actually, props to you.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Landmark sends me emails 2 times per day, daily.  They use unsecured email, are based in China, and will actually Skype with you.  Huge security risk and desperate for business.  They've been emailing me for 6 years now.
> 
> Same here, LM contacts as well. I use a encrypted email for business. Skype is a non secure  way to interact.


----------



## Kim1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Finally, found a feedback on our company.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2018)

Kim said:


> Finally, found a feedback on our company.



Well now we know you suck and to much of a risk.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 6, 2018)

Loads of respect for making the decision. I am sure it was in no way an easy one, but will prove the right one over the long haul.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2018)

Kim said:


> Finally, found a feedback on our company.



Do you work for landmark?


----------



## Weezier (Jul 6, 2018)

Has nothing doing with the forum but love the name ! Lol tren is by far the best there is


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2018)

wtf is happening in this thread?


----------



## Kim1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, but we are not suck as you said there, and I would not break the forum rules here.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

Spongy said:


> wtf is happening in this thread?



I was thinking the same thing, its starting to give me a headache now


----------



## Kim1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like no any other reviews here? Maybe we are so a low profile.


----------

